# Do the amin/mods do anything?



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

I report posts but the mods/admin(s?) don't do anything about the post.

Ok, maybe they tell the person off but the post is still there, no edited.

I have seen about 4 posts with people saying where to get Roms/Asking where, i reported but nothing happens the post get left like it is.


Example: I could post somewhere on GBAtemp saying where i get my Roms and the post would stay and i wouldn't get a warning/ban ok maybe i would get told off be a GBAtemp member but not a mod/admin. EDIT2: i won't do that btw.


The work done by a Admin/mod could be better IMO



EDIT:
*WHOOPS* the title should be: do the admin/mods do anything?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2007)

All reported posts should be dealt with appropriately. If a post isn't removed/edited then it's most likely not breaking any rules. 

In some cases reported posts may be overlooked but I should hope this is quite rare.

Topic moved to Site discussions, suggestions & forum help


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2007)

I think they do a good job, all things considered. They do remove offensive posts, warn trolls and spammers, and keep the forum civil. "Whar R teh ROMZ" questions are not such a big deal, as long as nobody answers them.


----------



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

Well asking for Roms/Telling where Roms can be found IS against the rules....right?

EDIT: Don't get me wrong the admin/mods do a good job with everything else, just the job of dealing with posts like i mentioned don't get dealt with


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

whenever i get a reported post email i always have a look most of the time i'm a little late though lol)
as for saying we dont do anything then i think u need a reality check



QUOTE(retman @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Well asking for Roms/Telling where Roms can be found IS against the rules....right?



their is nothing i enjoy more than banning a numpty who joins here just to request roms


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Well asking for Roms/Telling where Roms can be found IS against the rules....right?
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong the admin/mods do a good job with everything else, just the job of dealing with posts like i mentioned don't get dealt with


Of course it is. If there are still any posts like this feel free to link us up


----------



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

By The Way:

Sorry if i offend you with this Topic.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the mods do a great job, We need to remember this is quite a large site and it must be very hard to look over everything so they might miss one or two things. The only think i would want to see added to the rules is no fanboys !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other than that the gbatemp mods do a great job


----------



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Of course it is. If there are still any posts like this feel free to link us up
> 
> 
> Well they all Die usually but this one:
> ...


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 1, 2007)

They do a great job paying for the servers


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

just finished a bit of my infamous editing ;@)


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Tsk tsk, posting in the wrong forum section; double posting!?

IRONY!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> IRONY!



is that like bronzy and goldy?


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 1, 2007)

"i believe that, some, mods/admins, so on, such as, US Americans, and, the Iraq, should um, ban, and US Americans warn, users, for um, doing.. Such as, and so on, the iraq, south africa, and the eastern contries.. for our future... children"


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> "i believe that, some, mods/admins, so on, such as, US Americans, and, the Iraq, should um, ban, and US Americans warn, users, for um, doing.. Such as, and so on, the iraq, south africa, and the eastern contries.. for our future... children"


LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  south carolina


----------



## silverspoon (Sep 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2007)

Eh, I've seen a lot of flaming wars go on for longer than necessary, before being closed... but other than that, the staff of Gbatemp has been pretty decent. Think I've been here for long enough to say that I know these guys are doin' their jobs well.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you mind if I ask how retman get banned? I'm confused. Maybe I'm having an issue with my senses.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 4, 2007)

Mods here do a very good job. We get enough freedom but they get rid of shit that's offensive depending on how severe it is.


----------



## Foie (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> "i believe that, some, mods/admins, so on, such as, US Americans, and, the Iraq, should um, ban, and US Americans warn, users, for um, doing.. Such as, and so on, the iraq, south africa, and the eastern contries.. for our future... children"



XD  This post is freakin gold!

BTW, why did retman get banned?  Just curious.


----------



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

I report posts but the mods/admin(s?) don't do anything about the post.

Ok, maybe they tell the person off but the post is still there, no edited.

I have seen about 4 posts with people saying where to get Roms/Asking where, i reported but nothing happens the post get left like it is.


Example: I could post somewhere on GBAtemp saying where i get my Roms and the post would stay and i wouldn't get a warning/ban ok maybe i would get told off be a GBAtemp member but not a mod/admin. EDIT2: i won't do that btw.


The work done by a Admin/mod could be better IMO



EDIT:
*WHOOPS* the title should be: do the admin/mods do anything?


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "i believe that, some, mods/admins, so on, such as, US Americans, and, the Iraq, should um, ban, and US Americans warn, users, for um, doing.. Such as, and so on, the iraq, south africa, and the eastern contries.. for our future... children"
> ...



why _did _he get banned?


----------



## bobrules (Sep 8, 2007)

any explanations?


----------



## Opium (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have any info about this situation, I'll ask around and find out. But I'm sure he was banned for a very good reason.


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 8, 2007)

He was banned cuz his sig used to link to a "How to get roms" guide, that he made himself. The link was removed, obviously.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know anything about retman being banned.

I just searched my g-mail and retman has never reported a post. Makes it kinda hard to fix those posts in this case.


----------

